# Encantador



## pattyfashiion

Y el nucleo de la questione es el siguiente: quién es Kim Jong II? Qué hacer con un dictador _encantador _como Kim puede llegar a serlo, y del que se sabe que jamàs ha empunado un arma o a levantado la mano a nadie?

He dicho:

Il nocciolo della question è il seguente: chi è Kim Jong II? Cosa fare con un dittatore "magnetico" come Kim può essere e del quale si sa che non ha mai impugnato un'arma o alzato le mani su qualcuno?

Non so se questo termine sia appropriato per descrivere la personalità di quest'uomo _"encantador" _è un termine prettamente spagnolo e difficile da tradurre in questo contesto....
Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## chlapec

Forse potresti dire *affascinante*, oppure utilizzare il termine francese *charmant*. Io credo che sia questo il senso di _encantador_ nella frase proposta.


----------



## lautaro

Ciao,
a me il tuo "magnetico" piace molto. Mi sembra appropriato.
Potresti mettere "affascinante" ma non si parla certo di estetica e quindi non rende l'idea.

Un paio di correzioni nella versione spagnola:
arma è femminile: una arma
questione --- cuestión
jamás  in spagnolo l'accento è solo acuto
empunado --- empuñado


----------



## pattyfashiion

Avevo messo affascinante ma la prof. me lo ha segnato proprio perchè non rende il senso che forse voleva lei...Mettere invece "incantatore" tra virgolette?

So come si scrive in spagnolo grazie però avendo la tastiera italiana non posso scrivere come in spagnolo. Comunque le accetto lo stesso.)


----------



## lautaro

"Incantatore"...uhm...non mi piace....anche se paradossalmente rende l'idea. Insisto su "magnetico": ha in sè il fascino, e l'incanto.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Grazie ma so mettere gli accenti in spagnolo faccio l'interprete e il traduttore però non posso metterli come dovrei....causa tastiera italiana...lo siento mucho ))...


----------



## chlapec

A me non piace magnetico, e cercherò di spiegare perché:
La frase prosegue "...como Kim puede llegar a serlo...", e, nella mia opinione, quando qualcuno è "magnetico" (è dotato di carisma, per così dire), c'è qualcosa di inerente, cioè, non mi sembra che si diventi più o meno "magnetici" a volontà.
Io difenderei "dotato di charme", ma se a la prof. non piace...

D'altra parte, *un arma* è corretto (anche se _arma_ è femminile)


----------



## pattyfashiion

lautaro said:


> Ciao,
> a me il tuo "magnetico" piace molto. Mi sembra appropriato.
> Potresti mettere "affascinante" ma non si parla certo di estetica e quindi non rende l'idea.
> 
> Un paio di correzioni nella versione spagnola:
> arma è femminile: una arma
> questione --- cuestión
> jamás  in spagnolo l'accento è solo acuto
> empunado --- empuñado





No creo que arma sea femenina también he encontrado "un arma"  http://necesitounarma.com/


----------



## Silvia10975

Patty, ricorda di verificare sempre nei dizionari:
DRAE
*arma**.* (Del lat. _arma, -ōrum_, armas).
* 1.     * f. Instrumento, medio o máquina destinados a atacar o a defenderse.
* 2.     * f._ Mil._ Cada uno de los institutos combatientes de una fuerza militar. _El arma de infantería, de caballería, de artillería_
* 3.     * f. p. us. Rebato o acometimiento repentino.
* 4.     * f. pl.  Conjunto de las *armas* que lleva un guerrero o una unidad de guerra.


Ti consiglio inoltre di leggere questo thread
todo el alma

Ciao!


----------



## pattyfashiion

Silvia10975 said:


> Patty, ricorda di verificare sempre nei dizionari:
> DRAE
> *arma**.* (Del lat. _arma, -ōrum_, armas).
> * 1.     * f. Instrumento, medio o máquina destinados a atacar o a defenderse.
> * 2.     * f._ Mil._ Cada uno de los institutos combatientes de una fuerza militar. _El arma de infantería, de caballería, de artillería_
> * 3.     * f. p. us. Rebato o acometimiento repentino.
> * 4.     * f. pl.  Conjunto de las *armas* que lleva un guerrero o una unidad de guerra.
> 
> 
> Ti consiglio inoltre di leggere questo thread
> todo el alma
> 
> Ciao!







Ciao Silvia, con questo non riesco a capire cosa mi vorresti far capire, so bene che è femminile ma davanti ad un articolo indeterminativo ovvio che cade il femminile. So che "arma" è femminile è come in italiano...comunque grazie lo stesso per le tue delucidazioni.


----------



## Silvia10975

Con questa frase cosa intendi?


> No creo que arma sea femenina también he encontrado "un arma"


----------



## pattyfashiion

Intendevo in quel caso non è femminile per il resto sì....questo volevo dire....


----------



## Antpax

pattyfashiion said:


> Intendevo in quel caso non è femminile per il resto sì....questo volevo dire....


 
Hola:

"Arma" *siempre* es fememino, aunque lleve artículos correspondientes al masculino.

Cuando una palabra empieza por "a" tónica, es decir, acentuada, para evitar la cacofonía se usa el artículo de masculino, por ejemplo, "el arma, un águila, el hacha etc.". Cuando la palabra empieza por "a" pero no está acentuada, se usa el artículo normal de femenino, por ejemplo, "una armadura", "la alcantarilla".

Para saber si es femenino o no, es mejor buscar una concordancia con un adjetivo, más que con un artículo, por ejemplo, se dice "un arma *pequeña". *Como el es necesario poner el adjetivo en femenino, entonces la palabra es femenina.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Io direi "carismatico".


----------



## pattyfashiion

Bella scelta in italiano "carismatico" mi piace ottimo sabrinita85 
gracias por haber dado en el blanco...


----------

